# legion of the damned skeleton head conversion



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

hi all just been converting a skeleton head for some my legion of the damned tactical marines, and thought id share it.
i made it after seeing some nice online conversions.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Look at the Space Marine (Video Game) Legion of the damned. I think you need the build the helmet up a little bit more; essentially, just the face part of their helmets looks like a skull and the rest is like a normal helmet. Looking good side from that, just think it needs a bit more bulk to it.

EDIT:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

That is a nice bit of work. Looks really good. Just check the size of the skull you used as a base. I find that the skulls are a bit larger than they should be anyway. You may only need a very thin layer of gs on the back of the helmet to smooth it out so it looks like helmet rather than skull.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

nice pic Silens, thanks , the size mine is based on is the legion of the damned Sargent head, which mine is almost exactly the same size as.

im gonna wait till its hardened then smooth out and neaten up the edges of the back and top of the head.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Thats looking really nice. Good work of green stuff right there, but you might want to consider bulking up the sides as many have already said just to give it more volume. 
+rep


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

a quick question, when working with GS what do u guys find is the best way to get a nice smooth finish?


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Depends on the context.

Are we talking smooth armor plating, or evenly surfaced flesh?

For something like the helmets you're building, I'd use something like the 3rd or 5th in from the left. And I'd keep it wet to prevent sticking.

Green stuff is both an additive and subtractive medium. You can build it up, and trim or sand parts off. So I do all of that.

cheers!

[edit - Your photos are WAY too big. You could crop them much closer to the subject and scale them down. Right now when they expand out, the photo is so big that the helmet gets lost off my screen and when I scroll and find it, its blurry because its so big. I can give you some pointers if you want. There is also free software that can help a ton.]


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

I have seen on marine helmet skull face conversion idea where you take a normal marine helmet and saw out the face plate with as simple as a cross cut as you can then cut down a skull until it fits neatly in place. If you are careful and neat with your cutting it can looks amazing and require no GS work at all.


----------



## lockeF (Feb 18, 2011)

Quick question, didn't see it in the OP or the subsequent posts, what is that skull from? I have been thinking about converting my plain chaos to night lords and I think those skulls as is would be tight for the helmets.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

lockeF said:


> Quick question, didn't see it in the OP or the subsequent posts, what is that skull from? I have been thinking about converting my plain chaos to night lords and I think those skulls as is would be tight for the helmets.


the skull is from the old skeleton warriors before the ones currently available from GW


----------



## Thornin (Dec 9, 2011)

Had you considered looking at some of the plastic khorne bezerker models heads. I'm sure there is a skull faced variation that I used when I scratch builded a centurious model using a trimmed and filed khorne bezerker helm as his animus malorum. It's lod marrine sized and looks great after you have removed its bunny ears.


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Thornin said:


> Had you considered looking at some of the plastic khorne bezerker models heads. I'm sure there is a skull faced variation that I used when I scratch builded a centurious model using a trimmed and filed khorne bezerker helm as his animus malorum. It's lod marrine sized and looks great after you have removed its bunny ears.


There is indeed a skull helmet in the bezerkers box. I used them when I did my chaplain/reclusiarch conversions for my army. Took the skull campion head and trimmed off the bunny ears and trimmed the pointy stuff off the helmet. Built up with a little GS. Came out quite well. Good luck on this.:victory:


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

cheers guys ill have to check it out, the head in the OP i made ive put on a model and looks really cool, ready to be painted. my next plan is to make 5 more very similair but for my legion of the damned terminators.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

If you want easier ones the chaos vehicle sprue has skull head helmets and so does the chaos space marine sprue.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Good conversion. I do like the idea of just trying to cut off the front or hollow out a space marine helmet than insert the skull into it. Will try that at home just for funsies.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

asianavatar said:


> Good conversion. I do like the idea of just trying to cut off the front or hollow out a space marine helmet than insert the skull into it. Will try that at home just for funsies.


ive done it , but in slightly a diffrent way to other conversions ive seen and it looks cool.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Got any pics of it Kickboxerdog?


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

asianavatar said:


> Got any pics of it Kickboxerdog?


hi yeah got a few mind my cams not the best and dosent do it to much justice, and ive also put a updated pic of the OP head i made on the model


----------

